# anyone else?



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

Lately i have been seeing a large number of bluebirds, just kinda wondering if these are early or is it the time for them to start showing again...........BEAUTIFUL birds.


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

I see them on and off through the winter. Even get an odd resident robin now and then. Late this summer some young bluebirds, most likely nest mates, took up roosting in the corn hopper on my bird feeded. It's located outside my kitchen windows so I could observe them well. They'd all line up in a row and huddle together for the night. The would also seem to meet up at times during the day too. They also lined the area they slept in with grass. I thought that was interesting.

I'm not quite sure where they nest on my property but when the nestlings fledge the parents teach them to hunt grasshoppers in my field. Nearly every T-post has a blue bird on it watching for hoppers.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'm not usually a big bird watcher so maybe that's why but I've only seen ONE bluebird in my life that I can remember.

It was about eight years ago and my (now) wife and I were checking out places to have our wedding. We wanted a nice small outdoor wedding. We were at the VanHoosen farm in Rochester. It is a VERY cool historic old farmhouse and museum. They rent it out for weddings and such. We were walking through the upstairs bedroom looking out on the property.
There was a tree branch right outside the window. My wife said "Come here and look at this view". As soon as I walked over to the window, a bluebird flew up and perched on the branch about 3' in front of us. It was way cool. We stopped and looked at each other. My wife said "THIS is where we're having the wedding, it's GOT to be a sign". Well, we didn't have to do anymore looking after that. Funny thing is, that was the FIRST place we looked at. Two years after we were married, we had our son. Maybe it WAS a bluebird of happiness.

Ok, you can all say it at once. 

AWWWWWWW !


----------



## o town (Oct 29, 2000)

Some observations from this year involve the robins.
Usually the robins come through in the fall for about a week from up north with you guys and then we don't see them until spring. This year, they stayed and were everywhere. From the posts that I'm seeing, it's just a mild winter and the birds know it.
The robins here are thinning out as are the ducks, so I guess they are headed north.
We have a friend who is a bluebird nut and she's given us a bluebird feeder and nest box, but no bluebirds have showed up to enjoy the bounty in 4 years, but we keep hoping as they are a wonderful little bird. 
One thing that we noticed 2 years aqo at my place up there was the doves. In 50 years, I don't remember seeing any doves up there, but they were everywhere. Maybe a nuisance law would get you guys a dove season.

o town


----------

